# Cutting / Assembly Table



## johnf (29 Nov 2012)

I had quite a number of sheets of mdf to cut up so I made this table to help thought I would share with you all






In action




Packs up in seconds for storage




Also acts as a assembly table


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Dec 2012)

Hi John
Yes that is a good idea.
Aidan "The Tiddles" cam up with an excellent design where the whole thing, including the legs, can be cut from a standard s 8' x 4' sheet. It's not easy to find as he used a particularly idiosyncratic spelling, but a search for Sore Hoarses should throw up the relevant thread.
S


----------



## marcros (23 Dec 2012)

what stops you from sawing into it when in use?


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 Dec 2012)

Marc, the table is, essentially, sacrificial. You just have to make sure you set your saw so that it makes minimal impact on it.


----------



## marcros (24 Dec 2012)

i figured that it must be along those lines, but didnt like to assume!


----------



## johnf (26 Dec 2012)

Hi both this is made from a few lengths of CLS cheap and easy to make invaluble in use and packs away in a couple of mins also takes up very little storage space


----------

